# Welcome AARP Members!  -information



## TUGBrian

We have noticed a significant increase in traffic to this section and felt we should welcome all of you and provide some background info to TUG!

The Timeshare User's Group started in 1993 is a self-help organization composed of timeshare owners and anyone else interested in timeshares and timesharing. TUG provides timeshare owners with an unbiased source of consumer oriented information on Timeshare resorts and the timeshare concept. TUG collects reviews and ratings for over 4000 timeshare resorts from TUG Members and volunteers who have actually been to these Timeshare resorts and provide this data along with area activities, sites to see and places to eat. Additionally, TUG provides a variety of services which enhance the Timeshare users' awareness of the current timeshare industry.

*This sub-forum of the TUGBBS was specifically mentioned in the AARP magazine and is of course free for all to use....welcome!*

You may also register and participate here on the TUGBBS online forums *free of charge *as it is open to the public as well!  It is hands down the best source of Timeshare information on the internet, any and all questions you could possibly have are answerd by our experts and members!  Feel free to register for the forums here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/register.php

If you like what you see and feel like becoming a paying TUG member to access the member only sections of the site which include the ratings/reviews section  (sample here)...you can join the group here:

http://tug2.com/jointug 

*Either way...we wanted to welcome you to our little community and hope you learn how to make the most of your timeshare experience!*

Quick notes for those of you with questions about this section specifically!

1 - *The rules of the forum are located here*: Rules  These mostly apply to posting...but it would be good to familiarize yourselves with them to make the most of this forum!

2. If this is your first time looking to rent a timeshare...I would read the following articles:

a - *How to Rent your Timeshare *- Article  This article is written for the Renters...vs the RentEEs...but will give you a good idea of the process involved for both sides!  Great info if you have never done this before!

b - *rental agreements *- we have 4 separate rental agreements in the TUG advice section for you to use if you wish.  They are located here  TUG Advice

and of course...if you have any specific questions feel free to post in this thread....or email me directly at tug@tug2.net and we will get you taken care of!

Last but not least...for those of you looking for *MORE rental ads *that dont necessarily fit into the LMR section but could also be great deals...you can view our existing classified ad section at:  http://www.ads.tug2.net   also free for all!

Sincerely

Brian Rogers - Owner


----------



## DeniseM

I would just like to add a few more things to Brian's excellent suggestions, for people who are new to this board:

1)  The "for rent Ads" are posted by the owners of the units for rent or sometimes rental agencies.  All rental arrangements are made directly between the renter (you) and the person offering the unit for rent.

2)  You can contact the owner/agency directly by email, or private mail, by clicking on their name (in blue to the left of the Ad.)

3)  It's not a good idea to post your phone number or email address on _any_ internet board (unless you want to get lots of spam and unsolicited phone calls )  -  so email the owner instead.


----------

